# New G0561 Bandsaw



## coffmajt (Jul 28, 2015)

Just added this to my shop tooling and think it is a great saw, but needed some improvements to make it more user friendly.  I have attached a couple of pictures showing a new set of legs that I made for this saw because it was so close to the ground that I would have always need to bend over to load and unload anything from the saw.  I also added a cam foot pedal with caster wheel that slightly raises the saw off its landing gear so I can roll it around where I need it.  I also took off the wheels and bored them out for a bronze bushing so they roll easier than before.  Small changes but they really make a difference  == Jack Coffman


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 28, 2015)

That is a nice saw. Now you just need some roller stands for longer material.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice one , I like the stand .i hate short tools you have to stand bent over to use. Glad I'm not the only one who raises there tools and adds wheels .


----------



## brino (Jul 29, 2015)

Congrats Jack, that looks very useful!

There were some posts around here about aligning/adjusting these types of saws as they may not come "out of the box" very well setup.

-brino


----------



## ch2co (Jul 29, 2015)

I love the extra stand. Every time that I've used one of these things, bending over or stooping all the time. Age has
decided to let me know that repeated bending over or crouching will no longer be permitted.

Chuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 29, 2015)

That band saw is on my radar. Soon. No welding capability, so no welded stand. Could maybe bolt something together though.


----------

